# Creamy Chicken Breasts & Crisped Potatoes



## cookswithlove (Jun 23, 2016)

Found this mother's day recipe which I'm interested in cooking for my husband and I. We're not big mayo fans and I'm wondering what a good substitution for mayo would be here?


----------



## Jeni78 (Jun 23, 2016)

Full fat plain yogurt with shredded farmers cheese (or other mild white cheese) mixed in. Mix to taste with maybe a little salt. 

You could maybe use low fat yogurt, I am not sure fat free yogurt would work with the water separation. 

Looks wonderful! 


Eat anything you want, but make it yourself. 

Posting from the app.


----------



## cookswithlove (Jun 23, 2016)

Jeni78 said:


> Full fat plain yogurt with shredded farmers cheese (or other mild white cheese) mixed in. Mix to taste with maybe a little salt.



Yogurt and cheese, great idea!! Thank you!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 23, 2016)

The mayo is intended to be a marinade in the recipe, but I wouldn't 'marinate' chicken breasts in it, either.  And I like mayo. 

I'd sub either plain yogurt or buttermilk for the mayo.  

And to nitpick, it's not really "Creamy Chicken Breasts", because there is no cream used in the marinade as written in the original recipe, or as a sauce.


----------

